
Google asked to remove 100,000 'pirate links' every hour - pgrote
https://torrentfreak.com/google-asked-to-remove-100000-pirate-links-every-hour-160306/
======
orionblastar
Some of the "pirate links" are competitors to bigger corporations that have
competing products and services. The DMCA is used to censor small companies
and bully other companies.

The same thing happens with Youtube Videos, you use a scene from a movie or
sound from a movie or song and get a DMCA takedown notice and your video is
gone. Not the whole movie or song just a small part of it via fair use, if
there is a fair use anymore.

A friend of mine used a scene from 2001: A Space Odyssey where Dave Bowman is
removing memory storage from HAL 9000 and used a text to speech program to
speak instead of having the movie dialog speaking someone's essay manifesto
pretending to be HAL 9000. That video got a DMCA takedown notice as well.

------
developer2
I find the whole process to be hilariously ineffective.

1\. Search Google for any movie name followed by "free online". The first page
of results are all pirated streaming sites, and they work. So, what did the
takedowns accomplish? Exactly nothing.

2\. Right at the bottom of the first page of results is a link to
LumenDatabase.org with the list of all URLs removed. So even the URLs which
were "removed" from Google results were simply relocated beneath a single
additional click from Google's search results.

The whole thing is just a waste of resources. It doesn't even cause a dent.

~~~
herbst
In switzerland its enough to google a movie title and the first results are
usually streaming sites, even before IMDB.

